# Plow LOCKS for the dishonest ..........



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw some plow locks this past weekend and then heard another bad story about some guys taking a plow off one truck parked in a Walmart parking lot and sliding it over to theirs parked right next to him while another guy followed him around in the store to make sure he wouldnt be coming out. They moved it sidewise over to their truck, drove into it with their plow front; and left with it! Ouch!!!
I decided to build something to deter them somwhat, as I dont know that anything can really stop a professional. 
Anyway after some head scratching I wanted to build something that would lock the plow on; or off; the truck, so here is what we cam up with, and of course this is just a prototype............








it locks it on the truck or sitting in the driveway so that you cannot pull the pins back at all ! The inside fork we had to mill out on the Bridgeport,the outside will not let the head of the pin move outwards?????

Comments invited..................


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i don't see a pic of the lock?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats why I prefer to live in the middle of nowhere


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Not sure why Highlander??*

I have no idea why??? While I am reading your post I see it fine ??? Lets see if anyone else has trouble??? Send me an email at parkerguns at yahoo dot com and I will email ya one if you cant get it to show it ???


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

highlander316;965047 said:


> i don't see a pic of the lock?


Sometimes the obvious is right in front of you.
The lock looks good from what I can see. Can you take other shots at different angles??
Sorry to hear about the guy having his plow stolen. I keep a good eye on mine and might be interested in a locking system. Would this work with a straight blade??

Chris


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Plow locks*

These are made from 3/8 X 2 cold roll that I had here for making up staggered ice chiesel heads.................... I just stick welded this first one up .
This lock will work with any FISHER Minute Mount TWO hook up.................. and would NOT work with anything else. I will weld up the next ones with MIG . Bottom line here is I really think it would stop the avg theif and if a pro has his eye on your plow he is coming back with torches and bolt cutters and 4 other guys and they will literally lift it onto the back of their truck and leave so I dont know how to stop them[actually I think my old 12ga pump with #4 buckshot would get their tires squeelin] but I think this would stop the unprofessional guys...............


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

thesnowman269;965052 said:


> Thats why I prefer to live in the middle of nowhere


Which does have its advantages, like maybe fewer thieves. The disadvantage is that there will also be less human activity to interrupt the thieves.

That is one rugged-looking setup, FisherVMan. The "professional" thief might have more tools and accomplices, but unless he just absolutely _has to have_ a particular plow, he's probably going to decide that trying to get _that_ off of there is going to involve too much time, noise, and risk of getting caught.

For a little different protection, with or without FVM's lockbox, try a MURS Alert™ Transmitter or two. (These probably won't work when the plow is on the truck, and the truck is away from home. Around the ol' ranch, they're great, especially for those of us who live kinda in the middle of nowhere.) Hang up one or two (or more) of the MATs where somebody would have to walk in front of it to get at the plow, turn up the volume on the base radio, and sleep soundly. 

Then if the thieves show up and start with the serious tools, you can lean out the window with the ol' 12 gauge. Maybe with some Dragon's Breath rounds, you might be able to follow the drizzly brown trail all the way to their hideout. Like the guy in the video says, "Not towards the cars, please."*

*Note: I am not a lawyer, and the preceding paragraph does not constitute legal advice or an all-inclusive interpretation of proper use of firearms to thwart property crimes. Check your local and state laws before proceeding. And if you're pretty sure you can get away with it, then put The Fear in them thievin' bastiges. :salute:


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just leave the blade in the up position when out at the stores cant steal it then


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

FisherVMan You seem to be quite crafty with all your gadgets


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

highlander316;965047 said:


> i don't see a pic of the lock?


it's there now. When I originally posted, it was a pic of the truck.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*"Quite Crafty"*

Well thanks for the compliment................ I have had some dam good mentors..........
We have a small machine shop here and I am a gunsmith by trade [wanted to be a porno star but thats another story] and we actually do authentic restorations on early american firearms here during the winter months to include real bone and charcoal Casehardening, and Nitric Acid slow rust blueing, and Nitre blueing to reproduce the actual finishes that would have been on an early Winchester rifles or a Parker shotgun I am a commercial pilot and spent most of my life in Alaska and New Zealand flying "sports" around from Sporting Camps so you might say this aint our first "snow job".............


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

[wanted to be a porno star but thats another story] 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

snoway63;965145 said:


> I just leave the blade in the up position when out at the stores cant steal it then


quick work with a wrench to bleed down the lift piston and your plow is gone.


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

My plow always stays inside our shop and if I have to run into say walmart or a big store I always get in and out very very quickly. I hate thieves.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Thieves are thieves. They take anything they want. If its locked or not. The only thing locks do is ease you since of mind, and make the rookie thieves look for something else. Trust me. My sht was stolen two years ago. Locked, parked in my back yard, and stolen around 12:00 pm in the afternoon.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

sjosephlawncare;965268 said:


> Thieves are thieves. They take anything they want. If its locked or not.


x 2. A lock can be cut or picked. I locked my self out of my skid steer once on a weekend and had no spare key. Called a lock smith he picked it cost me $200. Bought a bunch of keys after that. Today the machine got stolen during the day.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

you can only slow them down, if they are going to steal it they will get it


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

a saying that I heard once is ......."Locks only keep honest people honest."

A lot of people I know don't even lock their cars....they figure that if somebody wants in they'll get in. This way they don't break a window. It kinda makes sense, but I still lock my cars.


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

good thinking. Did you try putting the lock on the jack leg.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

A ford dealer in my area welds a 3/8 chain in a loop from the trucks frame or tow eye around the frame of the plow to any of there trucks on the lot with plows and only cut it off with a torch when they sell the truck


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

FisherVMan;965043 said:


> I saw some plow locks this past weekend and then heard another bad story about some guys taking a plow off one truck parked in a Walmart parking lot and sliding it over to theirs parked right next to him while another guy followed him around in the store to make sure he wouldnt be coming out. They moved it sidewise over to their truck, drove into it with their plow front; and left with it! Ouch!!!
> I decided to build something to deter them somwhat, as I dont know that anything can really stop a professional.
> Anyway after some head scratching I wanted to build something that would lock the plow on; or off; the truck, so here is what we cam up with, and of course this is just a prototype............
> 
> ...


I'v had a plow taken that was bolted , chained lock stock and barrell in our shop yard . Had to of been a flatbed tow truck . We now have cctv on the yard.If they want it , they will get it.

What you are doing is just a deterrent , and slows them a bit . All well and good but what they need is an eye opener like a hungry dog or lead .


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

got one for a boss??? i've recovered three stolen plows this year and 8 in 08/09 winter working the tow truck and kinda worried because i live in the city and my plow isnt blocked all the time although i have it covered under insurance i still dont want to be without a plow


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

ihdriver7088;965902 said:


> got one for a boss??? i've recovered three stolen plows this year and 8 in 08/09 winter working the tow truck and kinda worried because i live in the city and my plow isnt blocked all the time although i have it covered under insurance i still dont want to be without a plow


Here's one for the Boss. It works, but if someone wants my plow, they will probably find a way to get it.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

a guy with a hacksaw could probably make 1 cut and remove it but it's better than doing nothing..might have to try making one


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

both of those locks look good, but I would use those round locks that they have at the storage places, a buddy of mine owns a place and he says those are so tuff to cut off when needed.

how about the lock and a chain and then leave it up while in the store, and while your at it a camera in the truck and a alarm(real loud). it really sucks what people will do.


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

xtreem3d;966010 said:


> a guy with a hacksaw could probably make 1 cut and remove it but it's better than doing nothing..might have to try making one


Like we all have said--if a thief wants it, he will find a way to get it. These locks are just deterents.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

You just have to hope that if you put a lock on it or chain it up that the scum bag will move on to one that he can get quicker. A smart thief does not want to go out with bolt cutters, hacksaws and torches because if they get caught they now get another charge for burglary tools and it would be hard to convince a cop that it is there's if it was reported quick and he was pulled over in the area . However it is true what they say, if a thief wants something, he is going to get it. It all depends how bad he wants it. Also a recommendation is to carve or weld a mark or your initials on a spot that is difficult to find and have a picture of it, that way if you think you have found your plow and the serial numbers are gone, you can prove it is yours. I welded my initials under the A frame, it isn't bullet proof but it could defiantly work.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

hmm how much to make another boss lock??? and billyrgn the smart thief will have scoped your plow out to see what he needs to get your plow quickly


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*It is still only a good as the lock itself.*

That locking system on the Boss plow is a very well done affair but here we go again as nice as that is you always come back to the lock???? The kid on YouTube will open it in 10 secs and the pro will park so you cant see him on camera or just jump out with a ski mask and some German made bolt cutters and there he goes with it!
I agree compleatly the locks will only stop the small time scumbags cruisin around with an order from one of their moron friends that wants a plow . I just insured mine yesterday for 6K if it gets damaged in an accident or if its stolen for $65 a year weather its on the truck or off !!!! That is just a whisker over 1% and I felt that it was certainly worth that to me to protect it as god knows we cant afford to replace it!


----------



## Michaelefd (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe you should pattern that and try to sell them cheap please


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I just put a lock through the jack leg holes right nest to head gear so you can't lift the blade. Won't stop pro but might trip him up a bit you can't really see it when you pull up to the plow.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

if you have an old mayer st or c series you can just slip a master lock through one of the lynch pin holes. but when Im at wally world or out. I try to park with the blade up against the curb. That way they wont be able to take it off with out moving the truck.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Both of those locking systems could be improved if it was a captive lock. Or perhaps look into using a one of the locks design to keep the hitch attached to the back of the truck. If sized properly, it would make cutting off the lock significantly more difficult.


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

If I have to go to the store I park the blade in the "V" position and drive it up against a light pole base wrapping the "V" around the base of the pole or I drive straight into the plowed up snow around the lots and bury the front of the plow into the snow bank in the up position.

I am rarely out of the truck when plowing and nobody could steal it from my home because it is always blocked in my another vehicle.

I live in a great area but these days you can never be too careful.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a bud that just welds a metal plate at the handle(Min Mt 2) and locks it with a kryptonite motorcycle lock, cant move the pins...took 15 min to do.


----------



## MrPlow3678 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Fisher Plow Pump Lock. Pump-Safe*

we have had alot of pumps stolen off of the MM2 plows. Here is a link to a pump lock for a Fisher MM2.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pump...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

MrPlow3678;1288196 said:


> we have had alot of pumps stolen off of the MM2 plows. Here is a link to a pump lock for a Fisher MM2.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pump...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


I was going to mention that. I had a buddy who locked and blocked his plows in all the time. One storm he goes to hock up to it down in his yard, the pump is gone, all three cylinders are gone, and the lights were taken too. They took everything but the blade. I also know guys who put there plows on top of the containers and they still have pumps stolen off of them.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

LunchBox;1288454 said:


> I was going to mention that. I had a buddy who locked and blocked his plows in all the time. One storm he goes to hock up to it down in his yard, the pump is gone, all three cylinders are gone, and the lights were taken too. They took everything but the blade. I also know guys who put there plows on top of the containers and they still have pumps stolen off of them.


Argh. Sometimes you just can't win. 

I know it's been awhile since the last posts here, but that eBay link in post #36 has "gone away." I did a search, but all I could find was stuff for Meyer and MM1. A Google search didn't produce much except links back to this thread. Has anyone seen anything new to frustrate the thievin' bastitches?

The idea of securing the handle is good, too. One more thing I might tackle if I learn to weld. I might also experiment with a lock for the jack stand, so that it can't be raised.


----------

